

Is Silicon Valley Investing in the Wrong Stuff? - jasonlbaptiste
http://online.wsj.com/articles/is-silicon-valley-investing-in-the-wrong-stuff-1404688048

======
greenyoda
Paywalled article.

~~~
fnbr
Link w/ no paywall:

[http://online.wsj.com/articles/is-silicon-valley-
investing-i...](http://online.wsj.com/articles/is-silicon-valley-investing-in-
the-wrong-stuff-1404688048?mod=trending_now_6)

